# Vials and mold inhibitor



## garbonzo13 (Aug 5, 2005)

I am looking for fruit fly vials and mold inhibitor/medium. I went to carolina.com but get kits, not specific supplies. I found a site that sold vials but only in mass bulk (350 pieces) don't need that many.


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

I get it from carolina.com I have ordered the medium by itself many times from there.


----------

